# 86 ZX NA Engine Removal / Rebuild



## ReggieT (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm planning on pulling the engine out of my 86 300zx. I've removed as much from the compartment as I think I should. I was planning on connecting my hoist to the intake manifold bolts (intake manifold has been removed) which are actually screwed into the aluminum head. I've also unbolted the tranny (manual). Do you think it would be better to pull a couple of head bolts and connect the hoist to those instead? I had previously posted a thread about a head bolt failing and getting caught in the cam.. destroying the cam. Any thoughts on sources for parts? Parts manuals? I have the service manual. I plan on restoring the car as best I can. Lots of those small clamps and brackets in the engine compartment are rusted out and will need replacing.

Thanks


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

ReggieT said:


> I'm planning on pulling the engine out of my 86 300zx. I've removed as much from the compartment as I think I should. I was planning on connecting my hoist to the intake manifold bolts (intake manifold has been removed) which are actually screwed into the aluminum head. I've also unbolted the tranny (manual). Do you think it would be better to pull a couple of head bolts and connect the hoist to those instead? I had previously posted a thread about a head bolt failing and getting caught in the cam.. destroying the cam. Any thoughts on sources for parts? Parts manuals? I have the service manual. I plan on restoring the car as best I can. Lots of those small clamps and brackets in the engine compartment are rusted out and will need replacing.
> 
> Thanks


When I have pulled Z engines I use the hoisting brackets, one at the front of the engine and one in the rear.


----------



## ReggieT (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Madmaxfl. I didn't know it had them. I'll look in the service manual to locate them. I may have removed them by mistake...


----------



## ReggieT (Apr 25, 2005)

OK ... I have the engine out of my car. I'm concerned about bolting it to the stand. The manual shows bolting the engine to the stand from the side with special plates (KV10106500 and KV10110000). I'm afraid if I bolt the stand to the rear of the engine I may break the transmission tabs off the engine block. Seems like a LOT of weight. Any thoughts. Anyone know if that plate is available?


----------

